# 2007 Mondeo



## dk99 (7 Mar 2007)

Ford reveiled more details on the new mondeo yesterday. the ford.ie website now has an initial brochure available with some details on the spec's.

Anyone any thoughts. i think it looks really good and am waiting for them to come in so as i can have a closer look. 

Does anyone know if the current model can take 2 baby seats and a child booster seat in the back. the new model is meant to be bigger.


----------



## lissard (7 Mar 2007)

The current model cannot take the 3 seats you mention. I think this is true for most saloon cars. We upgraded to an S-MAX as a result.


----------



## collieb (7 Mar 2007)

dk99 said:


> Ford reveiled more details on the new mondeo yesterday. the ford.ie website now has an initial brochure available with some details on the spec's.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts. i think it looks really good and am waiting for them to come in so as i can have a closer look.
> 
> Does anyone know if the current model can take 2 baby seats and a child booster seat in the back. the new model is meant to be bigger.


 
HArd to tell from the pics, but looks a little like the Audi 6 from the side?


----------



## Megan (7 Mar 2007)

lissard said:


> The current model cannot take the 3 seats you mention. I think this is true for most saloon cars. We upgraded to an S-MAX as a result.



The OP asked can it take 2 seats not 3 ?


----------



## tosullivan (7 Mar 2007)

don't like the front lights
other than that, its a nice looking motor


----------



## Crunchie (7 Mar 2007)

Megan said:


> The OP asked can it take 2 seats not 3 ?



Is "2 baby seats and a child booster seat" not 3 seats?


----------



## Megan (8 Mar 2007)

Crunchie said:


> Is "2 baby seats and a child booster seat" not 3 seats?



Doesn't the booster seat just sits on the car seat. It doesn't have sides like the baby seats and in my opinion wouldn't take up the same space as a baby seat.


----------



## Bue5Off (8 Mar 2007)

The booster seat takes up nearly as much room as the the child seat and most booster seats do now have arms on them. Very few saloons can take the 2 baby seats and the booster seat and I doubt very much that the new mondeo will be able to do that either. I think it has the same chassis as the Volvo S40 and that certainly can't take them.


----------



## lissard (8 Mar 2007)

Just to be totally clear - I have tried fitting 2 Britax baby seats and a booster seat across the back of a 2001 Ford Mondeo (current model) and it does not fit. You need 3 full seats to do this properly. From what I can see saloon cars are on average 2.5 seats wide across the back.

Maybe the new Mondeo is wider, it does share the same chasis the Galaxy and S-MAX. Looks like a lovely car and if the present model is anything to go on it I'd be very surpirised if it's not class leading dynamically.


----------



## upport (19 Mar 2007)

I believe the new Mondeo will be unveiled to the Press and Ford Main Dealers at The Heritage Golf & Country Club in Killenard ,Portarlington, Co Laois soon.I'm not positive of the date,but April/May was mentioned and surely it will be in the showrooms soon after.


----------



## dk99 (5 Apr 2007)

Rang one of the FORD garages yesterday and they have the prices for the new mondeo - 1.6LX starting at 25K.

launch is June &  500+/- cars will be available straight away.


----------



## Purple (5 Apr 2007)

a 1.6L engine in a car that size will be very underpowered.


----------



## dk99 (5 Apr 2007)

The 1.6 in the new model has the same power output as the 1.8 in the current model and hence they are not producing a 1.8 petrol.

Hve to admit that I am taking their word for it. By all accounts the 1.8 in the current model is more than enough so i presum the new 1.6 will be sufficent - Will have to wait till i get a test drive to confirm


----------



## RS2K (5 Apr 2007)

The current 1.8LX has a 110bhp motor and is a bit lethargic tbh.

The Zetec has the same basic 1.8 engine but power is boosted to 125bhp and it's pretty good.

The new car will have a 1.6 125bhp variable valve timing engine, which should be well up to the task. The vvt concept enables it pull harder at lower revs, and it will be highly econonimcal at cruising speeds.


----------



## Purple (5 Apr 2007)

RS2K said:


> The current 1.8LX has a 110bhp motor and is a bit lethargic tbh.
> 
> The Zetec has the same basic 1.8 engine but power is boosted to 125bhp and it's pretty good.
> 
> The new car will have a 1.6 125bhp variable valve timing engine, which should be well up to the task. The vvt concept enables it pull harder at lower revs, and it will be highly econonimcal at cruising speeds.



Good to know, I stand corrected.


----------



## lissard (5 Apr 2007)

For the size of the Mondeo you should be looking for 125bhp min. Impressive to see the 1.6 having this output.  I'd wait to see the results of test drives all the same. My feeling with this class of car is that the diesel is really the better option these days.


----------



## dk99 (5 Apr 2007)

RS2K said:


> The current 1.8LX has a 110bhp motor and is a bit lethargic tbh.
> 
> The Zetec has the same basic 1.8 engine but power is boosted to 125bhp and it's pretty good.
> 
> The new car will have a 1.6 125bhp variable valve timing engine, which should be well up to the task. The vvt concept enables it pull harder at lower revs, and it will be highly econonimcal at cruising speeds.



Much Appreciated


----------



## RS2K (5 Apr 2007)

lissard said:


> For the size of the Mondeo you should be looking for 125bhp min. Impressive to see the 1.6 having this output.  I'd wait to see the results of test drives all the same. My feeling with this class of car is that the diesel is really the better option these days.



Yes, but where the lower sized engines generally struggle in heavier cars is not so much outright power, which is achieved at max. revs, but a lack of torque at the bottom end especially.

That's also why a well developed 1.6D can comfortably pull a Peugeot 407 for example.

The new Mondeo's 1.6 petrol engine will have good power and torque outputs, and may be ideal for Irish conditions.

I'll get a drive in one pre launch most likely, so will let you all know.


----------



## upport (9 Apr 2007)

May 28,29,30,31 the new Mondeo will be unvailed to Ford garage staff and The Press at the Heritage,Killenard,Portarlington Co Laois.


----------



## boaber (26 Jun 2007)

Me thinks me wants one 

http://www.fordeumicrosites.com/mondeo/mondeo.asp?xml=en-gb


----------



## SOM42 (26 Jun 2007)

I saw the new Mondeo in a forecourt last week and it really looks the business.  I'm sure it'll be great to drive and well equipped and impossible to sell it on after 2 or 3 years same as all the other Mondeos.


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

I thought the new line of Mondeo's were proving a lot more reliable? Admittedly never owned one, friend of mine has a 06 model, 1.9 or 2.0 tdi, plenty of power and very comfortable. Then again he is a sales rep and it tends to be a common choice for sales rep's company car, leading to high mileage & harder to sell on maybe?


----------



## SOM42 (26 Jun 2007)

Having owned one Mondeo and driven loads over the years I've found them to be extremely reliable.  Trouble is that nobody will buy them second hand.  Maybe its a perception that they will all have been rep's cars with high mileage etc or else people want more prestige eg BMW, Audi etc


----------



## RS2K (27 Jun 2007)

I've seen a couple in the last few days. Saw a nice Zetec model this morning.

All cars in this class depreciate heavily. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## yop (27 Jun 2007)

It looks well alright, shame all extras cost so much.

Might be able to pick up the older Titatium X now a bit cheaper!


----------



## Firefly (27 Jun 2007)

The Passat/new Avensis wouldn't depreciate as much I would imagine.

Biggest problem I have with the Mondeo is that they'll prob give it a facelift within 2 years!


----------



## dk99 (4 Jul 2007)

went in today to see the mondeo and loved it. Ms DK99 had the final say as its her car and decided on the hatchback for practical terms. Decided on the Zetec spec but now the problem is getting it.

Spoke to 3 garages and all said if I ordered it now would get in October as the plants close for 2 months in th summer and hence production is delayed. Obviously wait till January rather than getting a 07 in October/ November. They only received limited stock. seeing as they have been talking about this car for so long you think they would have had the foresight to have enough supply.


----------



## upport (7 Jul 2007)

Firefly said:


> The Passat/new Avensis wouldn't depreciate as much I would imagine.
> 
> Biggest problem I have with the Mondeo is that they'll prob give it a facelift within 2 years!


 
With respect Firefly, the outward appearance of the recent Mondeo,launched 2001,bearly changed until the new model launched May 2007.During the six years the equipment level improved,but thats not unique to Mondeos or Ford for that matter.


----------



## collis (7 Jul 2007)

"Spoke to 3 garages and all said if I ordered it now would get in October as the plants close for 2 months in th summer and hence production is delayed."

Dealers are talking through their hat DK, they always make me laugh with their "_inside knowledge". _I used to work in the Mondeo plant in Belgium, no way they close for two months - 2 weeks if that these days. Ford are probably busy filling orders for the more lucrative German and U.K fleet orders right now, too busy to make for Ireland's little low option/low margin RHD market....! If anyone interested , check report on Mondeo plant here..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/main.jhtml?xml=/motoring/2007/04/28/nosplit/mffordfac28.xml

Your probably right , wait for January!


----------



## Firefly (9 Jul 2007)

upport said:


> With respect Firefly, the outward appearance of the recent Mondeo,launched 2001,bearly changed until the new model launched May 2007.During the six years the equipment level improved,but thats not unique to Mondeos or Ford for that matter.


 
True, maybe it's the model before 2001 I'm thinking about.


----------



## RS2K (9 Jul 2007)

The previous model ran from 1993 - 2000.


----------



## macnas (9 Jul 2007)

The new Mondeo appears to be the same size as the old Ford Granada?


----------

